# Sleeping reflux babies on their tummies.........



## SparkleBug

Have read lots of mixed things online, and after speaking to a nurse practitioner she talked about the whole 'back to sleep' campaign which i understand but then went on to say that for some bad reflux babies there are infact paedeatricians (spelling?) who recommend tummy sleeping for them. 

Please dont crucify me here but our Joseph has horrific acid reflux and naps so well on his tummy completely soundly during the day and at night we put him to sleep on his back, and the reflux makes him miserable no matter how high his head end of the bed is propped. We even tried side sleeping but it didnt help. Last night i resorted to staying awake all night and putting him on his tummy on the mattress beside me and watching his breathing.....alllll night.....yes, i am now a zombie. 

So......has anyone done tummy sleeping at night or is it an absolute no-no? I mean would it help to buy an angel care motion sensor mat and allow him this position? He really is a different baby when he gets to sleep that way, im really stuck on what to do?:shrug:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Hi, I havent done enough research to comment either way re tummy, but personally I was too terrified to try it even with a monitor (I use the repisense monitor which clips onto the nappy so you can use it anywhere, on the go etc its great!).

What I did was buy a 45 degree ultra wedge and harness and this improved LOs sleep no end (he had severe acid reflux) after putting him on this I was able to put him down straight after a night bottle rather than holding him upright for 30-1hr. 

My friend let her baby sleep on her tum because thats the only way she would sleep (baby didnt have reflux however), Id do more research and see what your comfortable with. Ill be using the harness however until LO can easily roll back to front and back again.

Ranitidine worked wonders, once that wore off due to weight gain Omeprazole was brill.

goodluck x


----------



## Rosie06

hi my lo would never sleep on her back she would nap quite happily on her tummy laid on me but nighttimes she wouldnt we started putting her on her side propped up againstt the side of the moses basket but she used to wriggle her way on to her tummy.

So i decided to put her on her tummy (she has reflux forgot to mention) and she settled so much better and now that she is rolling doesnt matter how i put her down she alwwyas ends up on her tummy! apparantly i was a tummy sleeper too as a baby! 

is your LO on any meds for reflux once LO started on ranitidine and domperidone she was 100 times better!


----------



## Cattia

It is obviously a personal choice, my son had reflux but I wouldn't take the risk as I would be far too terrified about the SIDS risk - maybe it would be worth pushing to get a paediatrician appointment if you haven't already and see if you can get him on some decent medication (not just Gaviscon) as that might really improve his sleep, also as GregoryGal suggests a wedge might help. DS learned to roll over very early and now sleeps on his tummy every night and has done for quite a while now, once they can position themselves it is safe to let them sleep however they want to. I hope you get some relief from the reflux soon - it really is a horrible thing to have to deal with.


----------



## Miss_Bump

From around 4 months Evie slept on her tummy and she too has reflux and this made a huge difference to her sleeping and now she still mainly tummy sleeps.

I never had a monitor but they are good for piece of mind ;)


----------



## eva2010

hi girls, my Lo is 18 weeks with acid reflux, in the last fortnight he's managed to roll from his back to his stomach (but not back again yet), and now he does it in his cot. I had no idea that sleeping on his belly could help reflux, but he is definitely more relaxed and comfortable in bed when he lies this way. We have a monitor but it's still frightening to see him on his belly, especially as he pushes his face into the matress!

xx


----------



## KayBea

My LO has slept on her front from day 1..
Mainly due to reflux but also because it put my mind at rest as was worried about her being sick & choking.

i know sleep on their back is 'safer' but tbh theres still as many cot deaths today as there were 50 yrs ago when my mum was put on her front to sleep.

Xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

KayBea said:


> My LO has slept on her front from day 1..
> Mainly due to reflux but also because it put my mind at rest as was worried about her being sick & choking.
> 
> i know sleep on their back is 'safer' but tbh theres still as many cot deaths today as there were 50 yrs ago when my mum was put on her front to sleep.
> 
> Xx

A baby that is only milk fed and sleeps on they're back won't choke on vomit as it as only milk and baby will move their head to the side, however a baby on the front is more at risk from choking on vomit as they might be face down


----------



## Seity

My son had reflux and even the first night in the hospital choked on some spit up in his sleep despite having his head elevated. The nurse at the hospital put him on his side, but he would not sleep on his side. We ended up putting him on his stomach since birth and we all slept better for that decision.


----------



## purapura

We also sleep on the belly. My boy can not settle down unless he is on his belly, and he has reflux if he is on his back. I use movement monitor now, but he has been sleeping like this for 3 weeks now and I am still worried every night. But when he sleeps on his back I constantly hear him choking and it make me shiver... What if...


----------



## Natty_babez

Alexa has slept on her tummy from a very young age and suffers with sever reflux and a cows milk allergy. We have the Tommee Tippee monitor with the sensor pad and she still uses it now just for my peace of mind and would really reccommend this. Some babies with reflux can also suffer with sleep apnea (Alexa unfortunatly does) which means the alarm has gone of quite a lot as it only monitors for 20 seconds n if nothin is monitored the alarm goes of which can be a horrible thing to happen in the middle of the night but I would rather that happen that not have known if that makes sense ??? 

Xxx


----------



## babypowder

Just to add, there are not as many SIDS incidents as there were 50 years ago...the back to sleep campaign reduced numbers considerably. However for a reflux baby (we've also been there) you need to weigh up the options but definitely ask for a referral so you can try meds too. Good luck, it is hard but it does pass xx


----------



## AP

I never found the need to. We have dealt with reflux for 2 years straight, I raised the cot angle, and my babies have always slept with their heads to the side. Also woke up bolt upright by the mere sound of sick.

if your baby is being sick , it needs to be looked into. Meds or formula can help.


----------

